# waterfowl turn around time?



## hardcoredecs

I shot a nice pintail in nov of 2010 and had him to the taxi by december. My taxi said should be done by the middle of summer up to a year at most. Well its feb of 2012 (14 months) and still nothing so i called him and he had said he had not even started on it and right before he said that he said "my phones going to die" and then static. No call back nothing. Do you think something fishy is going on here? How long does it take to mount a duck a couple days at most? How long would you guys wait? Should i go pick it up and bring it to someone else? Getting upset at this is my first mounter and best pintail.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

My guy told me maybe 6 months. I dropped my duck in the busiest time off year. I think I would be checking a little closer to what going on. Go in person


----------



## papabearsr

you have to remember he gets several deferent things in and depending on the time of year 
my guy will work on his duck and go in the order they came in it takes a day to mount a duck a few weeks to dry them he has to do the final touch ups but it might be 6 to 8 mounts be for he gets to your duck I think you are wafting too long ask for it back and bring it to some one else 
papabear


----------



## Rick Acker

If you are geting a bird back in 6 months, then your taxidermist isn't very busy...Most guys are a year plus out. I know I'm very backed up myself right now. With that being said, 14 months isn't out of the norm, but not calling back is a red flag.


----------



## bluegoose18

GO GET IT and spread the word


----------



## Mike J

Most taxidermists are terrible businessman. Go get the duck and spread the word that this guy can't be trusted when it comes to his turnaround.

Papabear & Rick, you guys are missing the point and why are you making excuses for the taxidermist? The operator of a business told a paying customer the timeframe to expect his work to be done, and he didn't honor his end of the agreement. Turnaround time is a big factor when someone is deciding on who to contract for their work whether it's a mechanic, builder, or taxidermist. If it was a month or two over what he had told this guy I doubt he'd be on here making his post. Most folks are pretty reasonable. It's the taxidermists responsibility to call a customer if he isn't able to live up to the services he offered and inform them if he can't make the deadline That He Set For Himself.


----------



## papabearsr

if you read mine all the way you will see I agreed with you I told him to get his bird back and bring to another shop


----------



## Rick Acker

Not making excuses Mike, just giving my opinion! I prefer to give people the benefit of the doubt. Who knows what's going on with his guy. He certainly should've called him back and given him an explanation! As far as time frame goes...We've all made mistakes...I know I have. Guys take on more work than they can handle and then life gets in the way. Especially for part-time guys like myself. I have found however, that on many occasions, I have to chase down people to pick up their birds. It works both ways, believe me. I'm very surprised how few people care about turn-around time. More customers seem concerned with price than anything else.


----------



## hardcoredecs

Thanks for the replys guys. I figure ill give him till about the middle of the summer and just drop in and pick it up since thats when my other bird should be done at a DIFFERENT taxi that i have a bird at, then drop it off there. Will this bird still be mountable after sitting in a freezer for over a year and half? And who knows maybe it'll be done by then.


----------



## Rick Acker

Year & a 1/2...No problem! I've mounted customer birds 8 - 10 years in the deep freeze. It's not ideal...After a couple of years they get tough to work with. You should be okay.


----------

